# Size 16 clipless shoes/ pedals



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a site or place that carries size 16 shoes for XC? Having a hard time finding a pair! And any recommendations on shoes/pedals. I'm 6'4 280lbs. Finally going to make the switch to clip less.


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just recently got mine from ebay, and have yet to get them out in the dirt. I have some Shimano 520 pedals to go with them. As soon as I get a chance to put some miles on them I can let you know if they are worth anything.

My $0.02,

Tessai


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

tessai4 said:


> I just recently got mine from ebay, and have yet to get them out in the dirt. I have some Shimano 520 pedals to go with them. As soon as I get a chance to put some miles on them I can let you know if they are worth anything.
> 
> My $0.02,
> 
> Tessai


Aren't those the ladies model? Just curious, I thought the "L" on the endear ladies. I might be wrong or thinking of something else. They look really good tho. Let me know how you like them


----------



## Trikester (May 28, 2013)

I need to know if these worked out- I'm size 16 as well, and have had no luck local or on line.


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys,

they are working out like a charm! My only issue is worrying about the day that i'll have to go on the shoe hunt again...no lie as it really has been on the brain. However the shoes seem to be wearing just fine...not tearing up on me after having to walk a couple of miles back to the trail head, being tossed in the trunk of my car, bathed in a regular dirt bath or showing any sign(s) of wanting to be replaced in the distant future. 

Keep in mind this is my first pair of clipless shoes and IMO they are golden!

My $0.02,

Tessai


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shimano XC50N Mountain Shoe | Shimano | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

Just bought a pair of these in 51 (15) and like them a LOT better than M088 or M087 shoes. I kept tearing the tread off the M0 shoes. XC50's have a stiffer sole and stiffer lugs. I'd highly recomend them.


----------



## Trikester (May 28, 2013)

I have some detail questions on the size 16's. For reference, a Nike size 16 running shoe fits me perfect. I do not wear a wide version, my feet are not wide according to Nike. I see eu size charts conflict with each other at various internet sites. On that note, what eu size did you get for your 16 to fit? It looks like I want the 52, however any additional info you can give on the eu size that fits you is appreciated. I am ready to go clip less, went to several lbs they all pointed me to "online" shopping.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shimano SH-M088 Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Free shipping and free returns. Try em out no strings attached.


----------



## Trikester (May 28, 2013)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Shimano SH-M088 Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways
> 
> Free shipping and free returns. Try em out no strings attached.


Thanks! I appreciate the link and info.


----------



## loocius (Mar 23, 2009)

I just stumbled upon OddBall.com the other day. Besides regular shoes they also carry Sidi in the big sizes. Ok only the XC Dominator 5 and Genius 5 road and as of now only in black. I wear a 51. Their site says they have 17 even. In Euro sizing Sidi goes as high as 52 which are too big for me by at 3/8 inch. I got mine from competitivecyclist a while back though, they seem to have some pretty good specials and good return policy, in case the shoes don't fit.

sidi: Dominator 5 [black]

I know Shimano also makes up to 52 in some of their lower end shoes, which are just fine mind you and only $120 not the sidi $250. I have a low volume foot and sidi's do pose a problem for me with the ratcheting belt, I'm maxed out. Shimano however did something smart, the actual ratchet buckle can be moved, just one screw under the lever. Once you remove the buckle you'll see the other hole. In effect you move the buckle down the shoe, this reduces volume, or provides some extra clicks on the belt.

Masherz has them, in regular and E width

Shimano 2013 SH-M088L MTB Shoes - Black


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Trikester said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the link and info.


Did you pull the trigger on them and if so how do you like 'em?


----------

